# How do you carry YOUR purse/backpack?



## shesulsa (Jan 19, 2006)

I see many women carry a shoulder strap purse with the strap across their torso; i.e. the head and one shoulder goes through the strap and it comes across the torso to the opposite hip.  There is a backpack that mimmicks this carrying style called a sling pack.

I have a problem with this - it's extremely easy for someone to reach over the purse-side shoulder, take the strap and pull it across the neck for a choke and restraint. Cover the mouth and you have a quiet, somewhat controlled victim.

Female police officers carry their shoulder-strap bags differently - on the same side shoulder with their arm bent, forearm across the top of the bag, holding the strap at it's connection point to the bag.

My instructor recommends that everyone carry a pack using one shoulder strap only so that no one can use the pack to control you (similar fashion as the purse or grabbing the top of the backpack from behind).

Thoughts?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 19, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I see many women carry a shoulder strap purse with the strap across their torso; i.e. the head and one shoulder goes through the strap and it comes across the torso to the opposite hip. There is a backpack that mimmicks this carrying style called a sling pack.
> 
> I have a problem with this - it's extremely easy for someone to reach over the purse-side shoulder, take the strap and pull it across the neck for a choke and restraint. Cover the mouth and you have a quiet, somewhat controlled victim.
> 
> ...



Thoughts?

Identify what is more important, your purse/backpack or your healthy/life.

If the contents of your purse are the issue, and you are not afraid of an assault, but are afraid some one will run by and grab your bag, then the cross the body mounting is the most secure.

As mentioned, because of the security, it now makes it a nice handle to control the person by. The ame with a backpack and two shoulders. Grab the pack and pull back to get them off balance and you have control.

If it is across one shoulder, and you have you hand on it, this removes the controll issue and also makes it harder for them to unbend your arm and to remove it from your grasp. NOTE: If they have a weapon give them the purse, do not jump into the vehicle after them or chase them by yourself. Get help first.

When ever I carry a backpack, I use the one shoulder, and  I did the same with a gym bag in college for those semesters with lots of books. Like Chem/Phys/Calc/Chem lab/Computer Sci/etc.  I never did like the cross the shoulder for safety reason. even though for heavy loads it was easier to carry that way. 

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Jan 19, 2006)

My mother-in-law and I were in a bad area of town visiting someone in the hospital.  We had brought seperate cars and I was spending the night and she had to walk back to her car.  She was a little nervous and asked me what the best way to carry her purse to protect it.  

I replied carry it over one shoulder so you can hand it over quickly.  Don't try to protect it - nothing in there is worth fighting for.  

I NEVER carry my bag wrapped around my body.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 19, 2006)

Thank, Rich. To me life is unquestionably worth more than the contents of my purse, and really from a self-defense perspective, though the cross-body method leaves both my hands free, it does compromise my personal safety.

The spinal health issue comes into play, though, when you're hauling around those massive texts!  And I've been there, too.

I carry so little valuable information in my purse, I'd rather carry important stuff in my pocket (or elsewhere) and general crap in the bag (brush, fragrance, makeup, a fake wallet, and change for weight).


----------



## Lisa (Jan 19, 2006)

Whatever is in my purse is not valuable enough for me to fight for or put my life at risk for.  Take it, it can be replaced.

I find that having it over my head and across one shoulder is awkward to say the least and I find myself fumbling through my purse more.  It is easier for me to remove my purse from my shoulder and place it down and remove what is needed, again, if you really want it when I do this, take it.  I don't fumble for my keys in my purse, they are always in my pocket, as is my cell phone.  Don't need to give anyone an opportunity in a parking lot to get any ideas while I stand outside my car trying to find my keys, etc.

I live in a relatively safe area and probably don't have too much reason for concern.  But, why give anyone an opportunity?  Best to prevent a situation then to do the "shoulda, woulda, coulda" after it happens.  Prevention is the key.

When I am holidaying (is that a word?) I tend to carry only a fanny pack with a few essentials in it.  Not only because I want my hands free but because lugging around a purse is tiring and why give anyone an opportunity to rip me off in a crowd and ruin my good time.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 19, 2006)

Lisa, I carry a fannypack often as well. It's not very attractive and is out of style, but I frankly don't care.  Definately a good choice for holiday shopping, amusement parks, etcetera, provided the pack part is in front, not the back.


----------



## splazzatch (Jan 19, 2006)

When I carry my bag for work I carry a messenger bag and I only carry it on one shoulder that way if I need to I can drop it or whatever needs to happen. However if I carry it to long it wrecks my back...


----------



## jdinca (Jan 19, 2006)

Don't carry a purse, or a backpack. I do keep my cash and my wallet seperate. Maybe then, I can keep my wallet, which is a much greater loss than the cash.

When traveling in foreign countries where theft is prevalent, I wear the outdated fanny pack (black leather, at least  ), with the pack in the front, with one hand resting on it. Whoever wants it is going to have to face me, as opposed to running by and grabbing it.


----------



## Lisa (Jan 19, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Lisa, I carry a fannypack often as well. It's not very attractive and is out of style, but I frankly don't care.  Definately a good choice for holiday shopping, amusement parks, etcetera, provided the pack part is in front, not the back.



:xtrmshock

They are out of style???? why wasn't I told???? I missed the memo! 

I frankly don't care either, always have my pack in the front, never behind.  I found one small enough just to fit my driver's licence, cash/travellers cheques and debit/credit cards, which is basically all I need when I am out and about.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 19, 2006)

I simply carry all that I need in Seig's pocket 

seriously, I haven't carried a purse in umpteen years.. don't ever carry money, my keys go in my pocket.. 
When I carry my gear bag, stuff goes in that and it goes over one shoulder slung behind me.. generally when I'm out and about, I'm never alone, always accompanied by either Seig or another MA'er..


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 19, 2006)

On the rare occasion I carry a purse, I've always had it on one shoulder with a hand covering it.  It just made sense, even though I didn't give it much thought until now.  I just figured if someone was moving up next to me to try and take it (and I was aware of it), I'd just move it to the front.  I'd do this if they were doing a snatch and run, of course, and not being held up.  Being held up- I'd just hand it over.  I never carry anything important in one, except for a cell phone- and that can be cancelled/ reported stolen.  Whenever I go to places like an amusement park or concert, I wear a fanny pack in the front.  I feel silly with one, but hey- it's more convenient.  On average, I just stuff everything in an available pocket.


----------



## Sarah (Jan 19, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Female police officers carry their shoulder-strap bags differently - on the same side shoulder with their arm bent, forearm across the top of the bag, holding the strap at it's connection point to the bag.


 
This is how I carry my bag, but the truth is I had not put much thought into it. 

I guess we are lucky here in New Zealand, having our bags snatched is not something that really happens!  But I have had my bag stolen a few times from my car...I guess criminals are less confrontational here.. 

However, I think if someone wanted to steal my bag, I would rather they just grab it and run off than have to fight me for it, nothing in there I cant replace.

Besides I have a very large boyfriend that walks beside me that would most likely scare any would-be criminals off..lol


----------



## Sarah (Jan 19, 2006)

jdinca said:
			
		

> When traveling in foreign countries where theft is prevalent, I wear the outdated fanny pack (black leather, at least  ), with the pack in the front, with one hand resting on it. Whoever wants it is going to have to face me, as opposed to running by and grabbing it.


 
Can get much better travel packs now, they go round your neck like a necklace, they are big enough to hold passport, money etc but are flat, and when they are tucked under your shirt, are not noticable at all!!


----------



## Swordlady (Jan 19, 2006)

I haven't carried a purse since my high school days.  Everything that I need is right on my person.  The only time I carry a backpack is in and out of the dojo; I do use both straps because it is more convenient.

The few times I need to carry a little more, I use an outdated fanny pack, facing my front.  Don't want to give anyone an opportunity to pickpocket me.


----------



## jdinca (Jan 19, 2006)

Sarah said:
			
		

> Can get much better travel packs now, they go round your neck like a necklace, they are big enough to hold passport, money etc but are flat, and when they are tucked under your shirt, are not noticable at all!!


 
Unfortunately, for various reasons, I carry more with me when I'm traveling than I could put in a flat holder, and less than I need a backpack for. Besides, then I wouldn't be as stylin' without my black marsupial pouch! :supcool:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 19, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Female police officers carry their shoulder-strap bags differently - on the same side shoulder with their arm bent, forearm across the top of the bag, holding the strap at it's connection point to the bag.



I didn't know that about female police officers but I have always carried my purse like that. I can't say it's because I was being safety conscious. It's just more comfortable for me that way. It's make sense when you think about it though.


----------



## Sin (Jan 20, 2006)

Ok, I am male and I don't carry a purse...But my school bag is a messanger bag.  and I let it hang on my left hip...Messanger bags at best for the martial artist in my eyes...1.) they aren't too big, so you won't be able to get as much in there, therefore it will be lighter.  2.) It is difficult for someone to grab you by a messanger bag to where you can't do anything...  3.) Also goes with two...It is easy to drop in situations where you must defend yourself...

I hope my views where insightful.


----------



## beau_safken (Jan 20, 2006)

Hmmm well what I do if I care that much, as well as my mom, is use a money belt.  Put all your important stuff in there and leave like 50 bucks in your wallet or bag.  That way if they ask for money they will more than likely be happy with 50 bucks.  Then I get to keep all my important stuff safe.  Also I wear my money belt so the cards protect my right inner thigh against a hit to my femoral artery.  Thats my leading leg and all...not like plastic is gonna do much, but better than nothing.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jan 20, 2006)

I cary my wallet in my back pocket and my money in various other pockets so anyone who gets my stuff only gets a piece


----------



## Phoenix44 (Jan 22, 2006)

I carry my bag with the strap across the torso, which is neither for concern about my safety nor the security of the purse.  On my job I go to multiple locations and have to carry lots of equipment.  I shlep a rolling backpack, and usually other things as well, and I can't keep my hand on my bag, nor can I allow it to keep slipping off my shoulder, which would happen if I kept it on one shoulder.  I wish I didn't have to carry as much around, but so it goes.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 23, 2006)

http://www.latimes.com/travel/la-tr-theft22jan22,1,7640037.story?ctrack=1&cset=true



> With Metro map in hand, I held tightly onto my backpack and my one suitcase as I rolled it onto the first train. I had stashed my passport, money and credit cards in my wallet in my fanny pack belted in front of me, and my coat was slightly open.
> 
> The subway appeared efficient and clean, though crowded. But because I had just spent the previous week negotiating the subways of Barcelona, I felt confident.
> 
> As I got off at my first stop and boarded the second train, I cautiously moved toward the back of the car away from the crowd. I noticed a young, nicely dressed girl to my right. A minute before the doors opened to my final stop, I saw the girl race to the door. As the door opened, I looked down at my fanny pack. It was open  and my wallet was gone.


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 26, 2006)

That is why you don't assume NOTHING can be broken into.  One of the things my dad told me and my 2 brothers, "Don't keep all of your money in one place, switch pockets every so often, and keep eyes open" (there's a little more to it, but you get the idea).  I also like the idea of travelers checks when travelling.


----------



## ginshun (Jan 30, 2006)

I am not sure that I really agree with the premise of the thread here.  I think that your average purse snatcher is not generally a person who is going to violently assault you.  It seems to me that you are looking at two different things for the most part. 

I think that the best way for a person to carry a purse / backpack is more a question of your surroundings than it being always best to carry it one way or the other.

If I were alone in a a bad neighborhood at night (which isn't someplace I would be under any normal circumstance, but still) I would probably follow the one shoulder option, as a person there sees you, and only you as a potential target, so if they are going to attack you, then they are going to attack you.  How you are holding a bag doesn't matter, so I'd want to be able to get rid of it as easily as possible.

Now, I think if I were in a crowded train station or on a busy street in the middle of the day, I'd go for the other option, and carry it in a more secure way.  I think that if your purse or bag is going ot get stolen in this situation, its not going to be by a guy who is going to want a confrontation.  It'll be a grab and go type thing, so I'd just assume have the best handle on my stuff as possible.  The perp here is likely to look for the easiest target, and that is going to be some lady who just has her perse slung over one arm.

I guess I just think there is more than one way to look at it, and that one way isn't neccessarily the best in all situations.


----------



## Sin (Feb 10, 2006)

I wouldn't be caught dead with a "Fanny" pack...a Man purse if you will...I like my messanger bag and it helps me keep my load light and I can defend myself easier than I would with a heavy back pack.


----------



## Carol (Feb 11, 2006)

I do carry a handbag.  Sometimes a laptop bag.  Sometimes a gear bag.  I never carry it across my body.  There is nothing in my purse that cannot be replaced within a week.   

There are two items I don't put in my purse.  One is my keys, the other is my passport. My keys are on a carabiner, In most cases, I am wearing the carabiner on one of my hands like a set of brass knuckles.  On the occasion where I need both hands, I clip my keys to my clothing.    If I'm traveling anywhere away from home, I carry my passport seperately.  If I get stuck someplace and my wallet gets stolen, I need to be sure I can get on a plane to come back home.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 11, 2006)

I walk around with a back pack (day pack like for school and such) and the strap is perched on one shoulder or another. I like to think that my reaction time is fast enough (along with my awareness) that if anyone were (fool) enough to try and make a grab and run for it they're gonna be in for a nasty surprise in that most likely I'll react with grabbing the strap as I feel it beginning to slide off my shoulder and hang on to it. One of us is going to be yanked off balance. Chances are it ain't gonna be me. Then there comes the *** whuppin. Theirs not mine.


----------



## Marginal (Feb 25, 2006)

Of the times I've used a backpack, I'm pretty sure I'd just laugh at the guy dashing off with it. Dunno where he's gonna fence my homework, or my trail mix etc.


----------

